# 5th digit fever 780.6X



## spstarke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi folks, 

We've been having a discussion for awhile now about when to use the fifth digit -1 with 780.6x. When are other folks using 780.61? We're looking for guidance around more of the nuanced situations - as in, when the "conditions classified elsewhere" are not say, leukemia or pneumonia...but bronchitis, URI, cough, OM, etc...

Thanks! 


spstarke
CPC-A


----------



## kak6 (Feb 8, 2010)

that is a very interesting question, the way I understand this code (780.61) is it is to be used when a condition presents that almost always has a fever associated with it (leukemia, neutropenia, sickle-cell). However, I am not a Dr nor do I even come close to the expertise of a DR I would quere the physician to be sure. Take for instance AOM, Bronchitis, or Cough they do not always have a fever present. If you find out for sure please post the answer.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 9, 2010)

*Confirmed infection*

Go back to the instructions under 780.6  - it EXCLUDES - fever associated with a confirmed infection  ...  

Bronchitis (itis = infection / inflamation) is a confirmed infection. Therefore, you do not use the 780.6x code at all. You just code the underlying infection.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## spstarke (Feb 9, 2010)

*"conditions classified elsewhere"*

Thanks for the responses, y'all! 
Both are helpful.
I apologize - bronchitis may not have been the best example...
What I'm understanding is that you're reading 780.61 to be appropriate when fever is a secondary trait of a disorder or disease that is not infectious in origin. That sound about right?

If other folks have examples of when they've used 780.61, outside of sickle-cell, leukemia, or neutropenia, they'd be great to "hear"...

Thanks folks for your input! Much appreciated, and yes, does shed some light on the often vague corners of the index!

spstarke
CPC-A


----------

